# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  معرفی بهترین کتابخانه های شهر تهران

## sama

تو این تاپیک لطفا هر کس که اطلاعی داره آدرس کتابخونه + شرایط عضویت + مبلغی که واسه عضویت دریافت میکنن + ساعت کاری کتابخونه رو بگه...
بیشتر کتابخونه هایی رو بگین که جو کنکوری داشته باشه ... 
کتابخونه هایی که سکوت مطلق باشه و شرایط خیلی خوبی داشته باشه واسه درس خوندن ...

----------


## farshidr90

تو بابل من می رفتم کتابخونه ی شهیدان نجاریان پیش میدان اوقاف بود 5500 از من گرفتن برای عضویت من که از اونجا راضی بودم. کتاب های کمک آموزشی هم اونجا داشتند.

----------


## sama

یعنی هیشکی ی کتابخونه خوب نمیشناسه تو تهران ؟

----------


## mortezaaial

*سلام
میخواستم بپرسم کسی تو تهران کتابخونه ای میشناسه همه کتاب های اموزشی و کمک درسی که برای کنکور نیازه رو داشته باشه و بده ببریم خونه یا نه؟؟
کتابخونه شبانه روزی هم معرفی کنید
خیلی خیلی مهمه ممنونم میشم جواب بدید*

----------


## طراوت

> *سلام 
> 
> میخواستم بپرسم کسی تو تهران کتابخونه ای میشناسه همه کتاب های اموزشی و کمک درسی که برای کنکور نیازه رو داشته باشه و بده ببریم خونه یا نه؟؟
> 
> خیلی خیلی مهمه ممنونم میشم جواب بدید*


کدوم منطقه هستی؟

----------


## mortezaaial

> کدوم منطقه هستی؟


lمنطقه هایی که میتونم برم 10 17 18 11 13 همین ها البته خودم منطقه 17

----------


## طراوت

> lمنطقه هایی که میتونم برم 10 17 18 11 13 همین ها البته خودم منطقه 17


بذار برات میپرسم
ان شالله تا فردا خبر میدم

----------


## mortezaaial

> بذار برات میپرسم
> ان شالله تا فردا خبر میدم


ممنونم فقط اگه 10 یا 17 باشه بهتره ولی اگر نبودم ایراد نداره

----------


## طراوت

> lمنطقه هایی که میتونم برم 10 17 18 11 13 همین ها البته خودم منطقه 17



بذار برات از بچه ها میپرسم ان شالله تا فردا میگم
ولی مامانم میگه اگه ب شهرداری هر منطقه ای ک هستی زنگ بزنی بپرسی بهت میگن
ولی من حتما برات از بچه ها میپرسم البته اگه بدونن

----------


## طراوت

> ممنونم فقط اگه 10 یا 17 باشه بهتره ولی اگر نبودم ایراد نداره



باشه حتما :-)

----------


## mmahsa

نه من دقیقا نمیدونم ولی کتابخونه جامع تهران فک کنم بده برو تو سایتش شرایطش هست

----------


## طراوت

> ممنونم فقط اگه 10 یا 17 باشه بهتره ولی اگر نبودم ایراد نداره



 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
من از 9 تا از دوستام پرسیدم ولی اونجا کتابخونه نمیشناختن!
منطقه 5و6...!!!!!!!!!! نمیتونی بری ممکنه کتابخونه قانون تمدید هفته ب هفته ی کتاب رو داشته باشه کلی وقتت میره تو ترافیک
ببین من بهشون گفتم از دوستاشون بپرسن خودمم بازم برات میپرسم واستا از قلم چی مرکزی بپرسم ببینم کتابخونه نداره
باز خبری شد میگم
ببخشید ک...  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mortezaaial

> نه من دقیقا نمیدونم ولی کتابخونه جامع تهران فک کنم بده برو تو سایتش شرایطش هست


تو کجاست این کتابخونه که میگی کجاست ادرسش ؟

کتاب ای انتشارات نشرالگو و مبتکران و.. رو. داره یا نه؟

سایتشو پیدا نکردم تو گوگل :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mortezaaial

> من از 9 تا از دوستام پرسیدم ولی اونجا کتابخونه نمیشناختن!
> منطقه 5و6...!!!!!!!!!! نمیتونی بری ممکنه کتابخونه قانون تمدید هفته ب هفته ی کتاب رو داشته باشه کلی وقتت میره تو ترافیک
> ببین من بهشون گفتم از دوستاشون بپرسن خودمم بازم برات میپرسم واستا از قلم چی مرکزی بپرسم ببینم کتابخونه نداره
> باز خبری شد میگم
> ببخشید ک...


*ممنونم ازتون اینجور که میبینیم باید قیدشو بزنم از اون طرف نمیتونم کتابارو بخرم قیمتاش فضایی نمیدونم دیگه چیکار کنم بدجوری گیج شدم 

بیخیال میشینم همون کتابارو که دارم میخونم*

ممنونم ازتون بابت پیگیریتون

----------


## black diamond

سلام
من روزای که میرم کتابخونه اونجا 7 ساعت میخونم شبم که میام سعی میکنم به ده برسونمش فقط مشگلی که دارم اینه که 1 کتابخونه ها پنج شنبه نیمه وقته جمعه ها هم که تعطیله بنابراین من هر هفته یه روز و نصفی رو به راحتی از دست میدم خونه اصلا نمیتونم بخونم
به نظرون چیکار کنم؟؟کسی کتابخونه ای تو تهران میشناسه که جمعه ها هم باز باشه جاش مهم نیست اسمشو بزاره خودم پیدا میکنم  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## black diamond

typo sorry :Yahoo (100): 
up

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط black diamond


سلام
من روزای که میرم کتابخونه اونجا 7 ساعت میخونم شبم که میام سعی میکنم به ده برسونمش فقط مشگلی که دارم اینه که 1 کتابخونه ها پنج شنبه نیمه وقته جمعه ها هم که تعطیله بنابراین من هر هفته یه روز و نصفی رو به راحتی از دست میدم خونه اصلا نمیتونم بخونم
به نظرون چیکار کنم؟؟کسی کتابخونه ای تو تهران میشناسه که جمعه ها هم باز باشه جاش مهم نیست اسمشو بزاره خودم پیدا میکنم 


کتابخانه گلستان ( در منطقه 8 ) پنج شنبه ها تا ساعت 10 شب و جمعه ها تا 4 بعد از ظهر بازه*

----------


## Qadamgahi

کتابخانه خاوران هفت روز هفته از ۷ صبح تا ۱۱ شب

----------


## black diamond

ممنون  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## black diamond

فقط یکی از دوستانم رفته بود کتابخانه مرکزی تهران دم درش صف کشیده بودن برای نشستن جاهایی که گفتید اون جوری نیست :Yahoo (2):  هزینه عضویتشم 5500؟؟

----------


## black diamond

دیگه کسی نمیشناسه ؟؟

----------


## black diamond

بچه فردا بعد ازمون میرم سر بزنم کسی میشناسه با شرایط این که پنج شنبه جمعه ها باز باش هه معرفی کنه

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> بچه فردا بعد ازمون میرم سر بزنم کسی میشناسه با شرایط این که پنج شنبه جمعه ها باز باش هه معرفی کنه


امام علی تو منطقه 22 جمعه پنجشنبه تا ساعت 6بازه روز عادی تا ساعت9 چهل تومن ماهی بدی کل سالو حتی یک فروردین هم تا ساعت 12بازه منتها یکمی شلوغه

----------


## black diamond

> امام علی تو منطقه 22 جمعه پنجشنبه تا ساعت 6بازه روز عادی تا ساعت9 چهل تومن ماهی بدی کل سالو حتی یک فروردین هم تا ساعت 12بازه منتها یکمی شلوغه


ممنون که جواب دادی ولی مترو خور نیست :Yahoo (2):  12ظهر منظورته

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> ممنون که جواب دادی ولی مترو خور نیست 12ظهر منظورته


12 شب

----------


## black diamond

اوکی

----------


## black diamond

بچه ها کسی بازم میشناسه معرفی کنه

----------

